# Bug out retreat home plans



## Eximius64 (May 28, 2013)

So I got to thinking right, I seen a map of my local area with radio active fall out that could occur after loss of maintenance which total killed my long term shelter in place plan because I'm smack in the middle of 3 Nuclear power plants. Now my understanding of this is if the plants go so long with out proper personnel maintaining them the go bad and leak radiation for roughly 50km which leaves me triple screwed because I'm pretty much triangulated between the three. So I need a long term plan for away from power plants and some where I can produce adequate food resource and of course in the middle of no where, where I can't be found. So what I came up with was the upper regions of Maine and Vermont, threw google maps I marked up a few area's that looked prime to me for a good place to homestead. I know that game can be rich in the regions during hunting seasons and summer times are warm enough for me to grow crop. Winters would be harsh but I'm a New Englander born and raised 3rd generation. So now I need shelter so I do some research look around, I seen some pole beam systems (didn't grab my interest) looked at shipping containers(feels more like a coffin then a home) and the dome houses. I couldn't settle on anything until i thought of a log cabin. I feel this would be perfect, even more the setup I'm looking at would suite my needs adequately. I found two floor plan/kits I can purchase and assemble.
http://www.panabodehomes.com/cabin/images/cabin 280.jpg
http://www.panabodehomes.com/cabin/images/cabin 606.jpg
The 606 cabin would be my main living quarters, this is where I prepare food, eat, hygiene and etc. Now the 280 cabin would be my storage, where I of course could already have packed with emergency rations, tools including firearms, food prep and all other work stuff. The nice side about these cabin kits is it is essentially just the frame work, so they leave the insulation to me. So to the best of my abilities I would try to make it thickly insulated and air tight(for nbc though not likely at all in this area), and get a nice wood stove and I would be well heated in the winter.
Now the food stores I have would be enough to get me threw a year so I could set up a farm and begin growing crop but one thing I cannot find is a sort of metal hangar i had my eyes set on. I want this metal hangar for additional storage for food. It almost like a giant tin can cut in half and placed on the ground. I can't remember what its called for the life of me though.

So I come to you my friends for input and to ask for help. I do want to have some sort of electricity up there, self sustaining most likely solar or wind power. Anyone have input on that? As well as how should I handle water for a shower and sink? What would the most efficient crop to grow in this climate, as well as store it? And FINALLY my most important question and I kinda poked around in this section of the forums and didn't see much. Is there anyone in that region already, the northern Maine, New Hampshire area, that I could collaborate with if it should come to a situation where I would need to retreat there?


----------



## Eximius64 (May 28, 2013)

Just after I posted this i found my hangar on a ad on this site! http://www.steelmasterusa.com/residential/


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You do know this is not a "log cabin"? Do you realize how much wood you would need to heat/cook over winter? Your water supply would have to be well thought out so it would not be susceptible to freezing in the winter(a major concern). Of lesser concern would be freezing of your septic system.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Roof gutters directed into an underground cistern. 12 VDC pump (with a hand pump as a backup) to pump the cistern water up to a attic storage water tank. Attic storage water tank gravity feeds the sinks, shower and stool. you'll have about 5 psi which will help you to conserve water.

A well with a hand pump

If you want to get fancy add a second storage water tank located on the south facing roof by the peak (painted black). When outside temps are above freezing, turn a value in the attic to fill the black tank and another valve at the shower, hot water for showering!

Boil drinking water.

Solar array on the south roof. I'd have the tendency not to have a lot of batteries for storage. Just something else to maintain and take up storage space. Maybe 1 or 2 for after dark radio monitoring.

Steel roof will last longer than asphalt for a EOTWAWKI. Also it is fire proof. 

Refrigerator would be a RV model (12VDC and LP).

Walls double 2x4 construction with 1/2" gap between walls, filled with insulation. With the 1/2" gap wall studs can't transfer heat out. The better you are able to retain heat in the cabin, the less resources and time devoted to heating it. Plus the smell of wood smoke could lead interested parties to your location.

South wall plenty of windows to allow sunshine in but with insulated shutters for the winter months. The 3 other walls with small individual windows. Just large enough to observe thru but small to prevent heat lost. All windows can be shuttered on the exterior (to protect unreplaceable glass) and on the inside. Shutters have viewing slits.

Pot Belly stove in the middle to provide heat during the worst of the winter to keep your water plumbing (and you)from freezing. Also as a backup to the kitchen LP stove.

Under the floor dig a small root cellar, ladder accessible. Could serve as a storm shelter too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Pot Belly stove in the middle to provide heat.


I would change this. They just aren't very efficient, and were actually designed to burn coal.

I know they are ugly and big, but: a barrel stove is actually really efficient, especially in a double barrel configuration. All that exposed surface area gets the heat out of the fire, and into the room where it belongs.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I would change this. They just aren't very efficient, and were actually designed to burn coal.
> 
> I know they are ugly and big, but: a barrel stove is actually really efficient, especially in a double barrel configuration. All that exposed surface area gets the heat out of the fire, and into the room where it belongs.


I wouldn't argue one way or the other.

From the OP cabin links, I'm lead to believe use of space efficiently would be a priory. Your point about efficient has merit too.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Eximius64 said:


> So I need a long term plan for away from power plants and some where I can produce adequate food resource and of course in the middle of no where, where I can't be found. So what I came up with was the upper regions of Maine and Vermont, threw google maps I marked up a few area's that looked prime to me for a good place to homestead. I know that game can be rich in the regions during hunting seasons and summer times are warm enough for me to grow crop.


I'm going to take a different tack than the other commenters. If your plan is to go to a place where the game is rich, then count on three things:

1.) 10 million other people in the Northeast are going to have the same plan.
2.) If even a small portion of you succeed in getting yourself up there and begin hunting that game, the wildlife population is going to crash and crash pretty quickly from over-hunting.
3.) The locals are not going to stand by with their thumbs up their asses as hordes of people crash into their region and hunt "THEIR" wildlife.

You need to have a plan which addresses what other people are going to be doing, other people like those who are in your exact situation and other people like those who already live in the region where you intend to set up camp.



> The 606 cabin would be my main living quarters, this is where I prepare food, eat, hygiene and etc. Now the 280 cabin would be my storage, where I of course could already have packed with emergency rations, tools including firearms, food prep and all other work stuff. The nice side about these cabin kits is it is essentially just the frame work, so they leave the insulation to me. So to the best of my abilities I would try to make it thickly insulated and air tight(for nbc though not likely at all in this area), and get a nice wood stove and I would be well heated in the winter.


What you've written has left me confused. The impression you leave me with is that you plan on setting this into motion AFTER the SHTF. If you are actually buying land soon, buying the cabin kits, buying the stove, etc then I don't understand why your insulation process is going to be hit or miss when you have access to materials of all sorts right now, access to specialized labor if you need it.



> Is there anyone in that region already, the northern Maine, New Hampshire area, that I could collaborate with if it should come to a situation where I would need to retreat there?


If you've bought the land and you're building this get-away, then I'm sure that you're going to be meeting people up in that neck of the woods just through regular day-to-day events. If your plan is to set this in motion once the SHTF then I'm not sure that banking and commerce and transportation systems will be functional enough to get all of your kits and supplies to you in a timely manner.


----------



## Eximius64 (May 28, 2013)

In response to hiwall
I understand it's not a log cabin its more of a shack that's cheap enough for me to afford, as for heating it during the winter months I would have to ensure I have a more then decent sized stock pile of dry wood to stay warm. I don't plan on using to much heat threw out most of the day or night just mainly in the morning to conserve my wood resources. I have a sleeping system that can keep me more then warm in below freezing temperatures so my main concern is just waking up to some warmth in the morning. I'm born and raised in New England so frigid weather isn't a new environment to me i prefer the cold weather over warm any day of the week. As for my water supply I was looking into a tank of some sorts, I want to do some research as to how people in Alaska manage it, if there is snow I could simply melt it and the location is within a half a mile of a fresh water lake. I have no plan on actually using the "Bathroom" in the shack for a "Bathroom", I was thinking more along the lines of a out house type deal that I could throw some lime on top of. Sponge bathing in the winter and summer time utilizing the fresh water lake. What would your recommend to solve my water storage situation?

In response to TheLazyL 
You have given me a starting point to expand on, I'm going to research into your idea's thank you.

In response to LincTex
Excellent idea I really like it, you don't happen to have a link or instructional would you?

In response to Bobbb
You have also brought some good points up that I had thought about. Sorry I didn't make it clear this is intended to be a plan I put into motion far before I would need to use it. In regards to everyone heading north, I kind of figure this would be a problem, unfortunately the options I have are limited and this for my view point seems the best choice. My idea behind this area specifically is it's remote enough where there isn't many people around the area already. As you stated there is a small chance of me being successful in actually getting there, but this is where you under estimate me my friend. I am in good healthy condition with an extreme will to survive. The military has provided me with a decent skill set in survival aspects and my bug out bag is designed to work under any conditions, 4 seasons and all weather. (once i have it fully completed I will post). I will have maps for my whole trip up there highway and back road and I am decent enough at LandNav that I could manage threw woods. This area is remote enough that I can keep a good distance from anyone who is already there and the harsh winters I feel would scare or kill of anyone going up there unprepared. Thus why I want to prep this area well and have most scenarios, pros and cons well thought out. I want to have enough food up there to last me a long decent time so I could do my best to farm, and I also plan on learning how to can food so I can preserve it. I would have to manage with people to a certain degree but I think if a situation would arise where I would need to bug out here, the ordinary american's fear and paranoia would urge them to distance themselves to avoid confrontation unless they where in a group. I could be wrong on my last theory but I am willing to bet on it regardless. I strongly feel that with the climate, that state of crisis and peoples general lack of ability to self sustain in a survival situation that after a year or so it wouldn't be to much of a problem. Of course there is survival of the fittest and hopefully given time the remaining population that hasn't starved out, or killed each, I would be able to work with.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I see now that you have put alot of thought into this and it is not just a "whim". Digging a root cellar could be a good answer for non-freezing food and water storage. I would dig the cellar first and build on top of it. You could conceal the trapdoor for some added insurance against theft before you move there(if you store your preps in it). Good luck on this adventure!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Is this designed to be:

- A BOL + a vacation home;
- A place you plan to move to eventually; or
- Strictly a Bug Out Location.

If the first, then how frequently do you envision using this cabin?
If the last, then how much are your prepared to spend JUST for insurance, which is what this is, in the event of a severe disaster?
If this is going to eventually be your home regardless of the state of the world, then I'd design the first parts of your homestead with expansion in mind.

If this is strictly an insurance policy that you're crafting for yourself and it has to hold tight for long periods between visits and be safe from vandalism, have you thought of digging underground? Because it's not really a vacation spot or a home, you might be able to fly under the radar of local planning and building code officials. You wouldn't have to worry about means of egress and insulation levels and window to floor ratios and such. You could build a bunker, cover it with dirt and vegetation, and leave it unattended for years and no one would know it was there. Then when you arrived you could dig out one side so as to give you easier access and light. Being earth sheltered it will use the earth to provide some insulative value.

Anyways, just food for thought.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Bobbb is correct. And you can rent back-hoes in many different sizes. And buy pre-cast concrete items or build forms and pour your own concrete. And still put a small shack on top when you are done with the underground part.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I wouldn't argue one way or the other. I'm lead to believe use of space efficiently would be a priory. Your point about efficient has merit too.


I rescind the barrel stove idea if a person is crafty with tools and has a welder. Barrel stove kits are cheap and easy to assemble, but the BEST thing is to get a 30-50 gallon gas-fired water heater and build a firebox underneath it. The vertical design saves space, and 50 gallons of hot water will stay warm long after the fire has died off. Keep it unpressurized, and use a 12 volt Shur-Flo pump to circulate water back to the supply tank as needed.


----------



## Eximius64 (May 28, 2013)

I like your ideas Bobbb I am defiantly going to take it into consideration, at this very moment its going to be a vacation home which is going to double out as a bug out location, hopefully sometime in the distant future i would like to live there on a perminate basis, I'm just trying to figure out income for property taxes and other things. I've thought about shipping containers underground but I'm kinda uneasy with the idea i would rather have a cabin, i feel like to much underground living would make me feel entombed if you catch my drift


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Eximius64 said:


> I like your ideas Bobbb I am defiantly going to take it into consideration, at this very moment its going to be a vacation home which is going to double out as a bug out location, hopefully sometime in the distant future i would like to live there on a perminate basis, I'm just trying to figure out income for property taxes and other things. I've thought about shipping containers underground but I'm kinda uneasy with the idea i would rather have a cabin, i feel like to much underground living would make me feel entombed if you catch my drift


Well your going to be there sooner or later. later is better at this point.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I rescind the barrel stove idea if a person is crafty with tools and has a welder. Barrel stove kits are cheap and easy to assemble, but the BEST thing is to get a 30-50 gallon gas-fired water heater and build a firebox underneath it. The vertical design saves space, and 50 gallons of hot water will stay warm long after the fire has died off. Keep it unpressurized, and use a 12 volt Shur-Flo pump to circulate water back to the supply tank as needed.


Interesting not bad, I've seen the double barrel stove with coiled copper in the upper one with water heater next to it. The hot water circulates itself around, seems to work good. As for the water heater, my neighbor when I lived in Colorado cut open a water heater and made a gun safe out of it. It was in his basement next to his real one and was all plumbed in and wired up like a second unit. :beercheer:


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

A word about long term events............

Don't ever rely on planning to gather food or other items from the area in the first 3 months. Unless you are planning to be in a extremely remote area, and have previously made provisions to survive there, you can rest assured that after 3 months the baddest of the bad are the only ones still alive.

They will be afoot. The most assured means of survival after a catastrophic event is rather morbid to realize, but it all comes down to being able to.........

1.Stay undetected by anyone with the means to strip you of provisions.
2.Be able to hole up and remain mentally stable for long periods of time, while waiting for the unprepared to kill each other in food riots, and die off.
3.And afterwards have the means to sustain a renewable food, water and shelter for an indefinite period of time.
4.Realize that people, especially with children, will at times resort to the most barbaric actions when faced with starvation.
5.Realize you may have to resort to extreme levels of barbarian behavior to protect yourself and/or your children.
6.Stealth is always better than detection/confrontation.
7.In such a event, only the STRONGEST and BEST PREPARED have a good chance, with simple luck playing a factor also.
8.In some cases after such a event, you may wish you were dead.
9.There are no rules in a apocalyptic aftermath, and you should realize no one else will have any hesitation to take what is yours when it comes down to survival.
10.Have plans for your plans, and have contingency plans for those plans, and then plan on none of those plans working and you may have to come up with new plans in a very short period of time.

HOPE THAT HELPS!


----------

